# Kaya K3 vs. MK Korea Inpers vs. Uukha X0 limbs need advice



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Although the question was really not asked, I will tell you what I know. I recently bought a set of Uukha EX1 limbs 36# mediums and I find them to be very smooth, can't say that I notice any stacking because I only draw approximately 27.5", they are plenty powerful for what they are as well. I am new to recurves and had the choice between Border and Uukha. I went with the Uukha this time around because of the price point and free shipping from LAS. When the option to LAS is there, I always take it.


----------



## knotdodger (Oct 2, 2005)

No experience here with the limbs you mention.
But, the x appeal is a very nice riser. Don't know what you
would buy, could be a upgrade..... No disrespect intended.


----------



## Neo888 (Feb 4, 2009)

IXPESPORTS, i had bad experience with them, took them days just to email me the invoice to be able to pay after i placed my order... order from somewhere else would be my advice.


----------



## martinkartin (Aug 6, 2012)

On the contrary to Neo888's experience, I recently ordered form iXPeSports and received very quick replies and invoice copies. Perhaps they have stepped up their game? I'm waiting for my order now where it received a clearance delay in Memphis, TN but a quick email to Xander from iXPe cleared all issues and it is on its way to the Bay. Although I haven't received my delivery yet, I do appreciate the customer service I have received so far. To contribute to the limb discussion, I also purchased a pair of Uukha X0's from LAS for my Hoyt Formula. Once I move up in weight I plan to move them on an ILF bow.


----------



## vtnam007 (Jul 25, 2012)

Xander has been pretty responsive so far. That's why I'm kinda confident in ordering from him. MartinKartin, how is the X0 limbs? Are they true to indicated poundage? How do they stack? Are they smooth and quite?


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

i got A+ service from iXPe sports and xander. 

it did take about 2 weeks to get my order but it was held up a bit in customs.


----------



## Bongos (Nov 9, 2011)

I have the Kaya K5 and W&W Ex Power, both in 42# and med, though both are very smooth, you can feel the K5 stacks more than the Inno Ex Power. The other limbs I have not tried so I cannot comment


----------

